# Gun and ammo run shifting into 2nd gear?



## DallanC

Wow... is it really this bad? People in line to even get in Gunnies.

https://ksltv.com/452788/hundreds-of-people-line-up-outside-gun-store-in-orem/

-DallanC


----------



## APD

I was afraid this would happen. It's funny though. I've been selling off my excess powders and ammo for the last month at msrp plus a few bucks to cover tax. Most of it has gone quick. Probably not wise but I don't need it and others seem to really appreciate it. In a few years I'll buy more of what I need. Until then I just have to hope the nuts on the far left and the far right don't screw things up too bad.


----------



## middlefork

If you are trying to buy guns or ammo right now you might not be a *******. :smile:


----------



## Critter

It has come down to that you better have enough ammo to keep you shooting for at least 2 years if not 4. Not to mention enough components to load up what you shoot if you are a reloader. 

Next September hunters are going to be hurting for ammo for the deer and elk hunts.


----------



## shaner

I was at a pheasant club Saturday and the pro shop was selling 100 round Winchester and Federal #8 four box packs for.............
$150.
No, I am not joking.


----------



## maverick9465

shaner said:


> I was at a pheasant club Saturday and the pro shop was selling 100 round Winchester and Federal #8 four box packs for.............
> $150.
> No, I am not joking.


My local Ace was selling 9mm for $45 a box. Basic FMJ stuff.


----------



## DallanC

I'd love to find a case of 20GA Remington STS #8 or #7.5. Dove hunt is only 7 months away.



-DallanC


----------



## APD

Critter said:


> It has come down to that you better have enough ammo to keep you shooting for at least 2 years if not 4. Not to mention enough components to load up what you shoot if you are a reloader.
> 
> Next September hunters are going to be hurting for ammo for the deer and elk hunts.


ok, you just convinced me and i purchased another 100 rounds of my hunting ammo. the price went up $10/100 but it's worth it.


----------



## 2full

I put my ammo supply away by the cases 25 years ago when I was a dealer.....
Was much, much cheaper then.


----------



## Vanilla

You take things for granted for sure. Even in the previous runs on ammo it was really 223 and 22lr that you had a hard time finding. Powders and reloading supplies can get sparse when folks freak out. I’ve never NOT been able to find just regular hunting ammo, and shotguns shells are usually pretty easy to come by as well. 

Thanks a lot, 2020! I did an inventory of all my ammo a couple weeks ago. If we’re strictly talking hunting out in the field, I’ve got enough ammo to last a LONG time. If I use a gun until I run out of that ammo, then switch to another, I don’t expect I’ll run out in my lifetime of hunting. And that accounts for some missed shots along the way. 

But like you, I like to shoot in the off-season, and that is where I’d burn through my supply pretty quickly if I was not careful there. 

I am not in panic mode, I’ll be fine. But I will not take things for granted in the future in this realm, that’s for sure.


----------



## DallanC

Vanilla said:


> I did an inventory of all my ammo a couple weeks ago.


I've been looking over our stuff too... I see quite a few boxes of ammo we'll likely never shoot, good stuff someone may want (ie: 30-06 Federal Premium 165gr Partitions). Bought several boxes of that for my wifes Mt Goat hunt... she used 2 shells. LOL

Perhaps if things are still bleak going into next year we can start up a "Ammo Swap / Sale" thread... or even forum. People can offer up extra ammo they wont need.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter

There are always those who wait until the last moment to head down to the ammo store to pick up a couple of boxes of their preferred ammo a week or two before the hunts begin. It was just a few years ago on the forum here that there were hunters asking if anyone had seen any XYZ ammo on the shelves that they could go buy. They looked at all the catalog stores and there was nothing left with a unknown time frame of when the next shipment was going to come in. 

I have always figured that if you need some you better purchase it when you see it and not hope to find it when you actually are going to need it. 

I'm looking at going back to Africa in 2022, the other day I looked at my supply of ammo that I plan to use and found that I need a few more to add up to what I'll take over. And while I have enough components to build up what I am going to need I'll pick up some bullets if I see them on the shelves when I head to the stores. 

It's as they say, it doesn't eat any hay sitting on your shelf at home. You don't need to hoard cases of the stuff but it is nice to have a supply on hand.


----------



## Vanilla

DallanC said:


> I've been looking over our stuff too... I see quite a few boxes of ammo we'll likely never shoot, good stuff someone may want (ie: 30-06 Federal Premium 165gr Partitions). Bought several boxes of that for my wifes Mt Goat hunt... she used 2 shells. LOL
> 
> Perhaps if things are still bleak going into next year we can start up a "Ammo Swap / Sale" thread... or even forum. People can offer up extra ammo they wont need.
> 
> -DallanC


I found several boxes of 30-30 ammo that I forgot I even had. I sold the 30-30 I had years ago, so don't even have a gun to shoot it, and don't plan to even look for that gun either.


----------



## 2full

DallanC said:


> I've been looking over our stuff too... I see quite a few boxes of ammo we'll likely never shoot, good stuff someone may want (ie: 30-06 Federal Premium 165gr Partitions). Bought several boxes of that for my wifes Mt Goat hunt... she used 2 shells. LOL
> 
> Perhaps if things are still bleak going into next year we can start up a "Ammo Swap / Sale" thread... or even forum. People can offer up extra ammo they wont need.
> 
> -DallanC


The swap/sale thread is a great idea. 
I really like the 165 grain partitions. That is one I am almost out of. 
My Dad gave me his model 94 30 30 a couple of months ago and I only have a couple of boxes of that. But, I have a ton of 243 and a lot of 30.06 150 grain.

I haven't really shot much the last 25 years. I mostly do archery and muzzle. 
But it's nice to have some extra ammo on hand for each gun.


----------



## KineKilla

I've watched many people buying components that they admitted they didn't even need. They plan to get as much as possible in the hopes of selling it a premium or trading it for something they actually need.

This mentality and behavior is the reason the market struggles to recover. Irritates me to no end.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

Cabelas website has 20GA Rem Gun Club #8's in stock right now. I just ordered a case. Limit is 5 cases per order. I just have it shipped to store and pick it up later, as its free shipping.

Needed a bunch of 20GA target loads for my wife to practice with for her new 20Ga semi-auto over the summer.

-DallanC


----------



## Clarq

DallanC said:


> I've been looking over our stuff too... I see quite a few boxes of ammo we'll likely never shoot, good stuff someone may want (ie: 30-06 Federal Premium 165gr Partitions).
> 
> -DallanC


Talk to me first about those 30-06 Partitions. :mrgreen: That's my go-to load.


----------



## bowgy

This thread got me thinking about the old reloading bench thread. So I went back and looked at it and was fun to go through the pics. Too bad some are not available anymore.
https://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/16717-reloading-bench-pics-ideas.html


----------



## muleydeermaniac

Vanilla said:


> I found several boxes of 30-30 ammo that I forgot I even had. I sold the 30-30 I had years ago, so don't even have a gun to shoot it, and don't plan to even look for that gun either.


I'd take those from ya! I use my 30-30 quite often. Love that rifle.


----------



## muleydeermaniac

KineKilla said:


> I've watched many people buying components that they admitted they didn't even need. They plan to get as much as possible in the hopes of selling it a premium or trading it for something they actually need.
> 
> This mentality and behavior is the reason the market struggles to recover. Irritates me to no end.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Go look at gun broker. This is happening there. And the utah gun classifieds. People are asking an insane amount of money for .22 rounds. I am in need of nothing as it stands, but I like to go shoot quite a bit so it could change eventually.


----------



## Al Hansen

I was at sportsmans last week and they got a pretty good order of primers, 9mms and .223s. I didnt need any so I passed a lot of stuff to the guys standing behind me. I did comment to the group that if your buying it please shoot it and don't sell it on KSL. A lot of the group agreed. A few didnt say a word.


----------



## Critter

You gave them all the idea to sell it on KSL and make money off of it.


----------



## KineKilla

Al Hansen said:


> I was at sportsmans last week and they got a pretty good order of primers, 9mms and .223s. I didnt need any so I passed a lot of stuff to the guys standing behind me. I did comment to the group that if your buying it please shoot it and don't sell it on KSL. A lot of the group agreed. A few didnt say a word.


you see the news story about Gunnies selling 200rds limits of .223 to customers? Well, yesterday a guy was selling 200rds of that same ammo on KSL for a large markup.

I guess if it is making them money then that's good for them but their success rewards the poor behavior.

* end rant

I also wonder about the large amount of gun sales...having the firearm is great but where ya gonna get ammo to shoot it?


----------



## DallanC

KineKilla said:


> you see the news story about Gunnies selling 200rds limits of .223 to customers?


You mean the one I posted to kick off this thread? Post #1? 8)

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC

As for the resellers, hit up Walmart at 6:30am and look at the trailer trash wives showing up to buy ammo ... I cant imagine them stopping off for a box before heading to the skeet range by 8am.


-DallanC


----------



## Irish Lad

I was at Sportsmans in Cedar City this morning and they had 0 powder. Fortunately I wasn't there for powder. 😁


----------



## Al Hansen

Critter said:


> You gave them all the idea to sell it on KSL and make money off of it.


I don't think so, but if I did they also got the please don't.


----------



## Stickboy2

I like how the KSL article tailed off reassuring everyone that changes to the constitution are unlikely:shock:

I shoot quite a bit of NRA High power and as a rule keep as close to three years worth of components as I can. Primers are always the toughest to pickup, with Covid issues in manufacturing and the unparalleled demand, three years might not be enough.


----------



## Catherder

Have guys shot all the ammo that got hoarded the last time the "D"'s were in the White House? 

Hope I can buy a box of core-lokts for a deer hunt next year. :sad:


----------



## DallanC

My Cabelas shotgun shell order just got cancelled 


-DallanC


----------



## APD

KineKilla said:


> I also wonder about the large amount of gun sales...having the firearm is great but where ya gonna get ammo to shoot it?


i guess the gun will do more damage if you throw it at someone that tossing the bullets by hand.

in a couple years it may be easier to find ammo at the estate sale than the gun.


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> You gave them all the idea to sell it on KSL and make money off of it.


Yeah, for sure!

Nobody ever thought about that until it was mentioned.


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> Yeah, for sure!
> 
> Nobody ever thought about that until it was mentioned.


Surprisingly some don't think of selling ammo or components until someone mentions it and then the $$$$$$$ start flashing in their eyes.

I have a friend down in Durango that is sitting on a pallet of 7.62x39 ammo waiting for the price of it to skyrocket. He didn't realize what he could make off of it until we walked through a gun show down in Farmington, NM last summer.


----------



## Vanilla

Cool story! What did he sell it for after finding out last year at a gun show?


----------



## Al Hansen

Critter said:


> Surprisingly some don't think of selling ammo or components until someone mentions it and then the $$$$$$$ start flashing in their eyes.
> 
> I have a friend down in Durango that is sitting on a pallet of 7.62x39 ammo waiting for the price of it to skyrocket. He didn't realize what he could make off of it until we walked through a gun show down in Farmington, NM last summer.


I promise I didnt say a word to him. LOL.


----------



## Critter

He is still sitting on it and rubbing his hands together hoping to become rich. 

He has around 20 cases of the stuff with 1,000 rounds per case. When he bought it he only paid around $1500 for it.


----------



## taxidermist

I don't see any issue with selling ammo or components for a substantial mark up. Don't blame the seller, blame the buyer for adding fuel to the fire. Do you get mad when a stock you own doubles in value, or your retirement savings worth becomes more than a nest egg? 


If I sell ice to an Eskimo, I blame him, not me for being foolish.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

The run is all political related, but this time the politics is really bad.
Yeah I know, just call me "Captain Obvious".

For my part, I scored some M855 a month ago at 81 cents per round (unthinkable a couple years ago), and im expecting some M193 tomorrow from midway at 61 cents per round. I just happen to have my email open at the time the product notification arrived. I didn't bat an eyelash and instantly bought it. But that's it, im done, especially when combined with existing stores. In terms of preparation, there are other areas to be spending money in.

edit:


middlefork said:


> If you are trying to buy guns or ammo right now you might not be a *******. :smile:


The ******** already bought their stuff years ago. Everyone else is just trying to catch up. I think my neck might have a slight red hue to it.


----------



## 2full

Has anyone ever had anything to do with the 06 ammo in the picture ? 
I bought a bunch of it from an older gentleman several years ago that used to come into my store. He has since passed away. He was a gun and ammo freak. I paid 4 or 5 bucks a box for. I thought it was interesting stuff. Haven't shot any of it.


----------



## Brookie

My dad Shot a lot of that stuff in the Military in the early 70's the brass is really good. Some of it is finally so thin it will split but we have also reloaded it a bunch of times.


----------



## DallanC

LMAO... been trying to find some 20ga skeet loads for the weekend as we want to take my wife out shooting her new Christmas Semi. Was rooting around looking for other things and found 6 boxes of federal 20GA #8s.

Maybe I just need to clean the house better. Dont tell the wife I said that though 

-DallanC


----------



## 2full

I was the same way Dallan.
After this thread started I went thru my "supply" and found some rounds I didn't even realized I had on a couple of things, and more than I thought on a couple of others.
I had forgot all about the Army ammo I found. More shotgun than I thought, more 44 mag, more 357, .38, and 30-30 than I remembered. I even found 2 boxes of .45. I don't even have a .45 
After 30 years in the same house I guess it's good to clean out and re-organize a bit.


Now my wife wants me to start on the garage...…..


----------



## Critter

My go to place to find old ammo is out in my garage. A lot of times when I would come home from a hunting or shooting trip I would just stick it on a shelf out there and then it was soon forgotten. 

A few weeks ago I found quite a few .410's, 44 and .357 mag rounds, and a bunch of .357 Herrett that I thought that I had long lost. The Herrett rounds were nice to find sine it is such a pain in the rear to form the brass before loading it. I also come across quite a few .22 Lr that have been stuck out there after a rabbit hunt.


----------



## bowgy

Glad you guys are finding the ammo you need, after that boating accident a few years back when I lost all my guns I don't have any need for ammo anymore.


----------



## Al Hansen

bowgy said:


> Glad you guys are finding the ammo you need, after that boating accident a few years back when I lost all my guns I don't have any need for ammo anymore.


Yup , me too. Great Salt Lake on a duck hunt, varmint hunt and that darn boat capsized. Never saw those guns again.


----------



## KineKilla

That lake has more guns in it than it has salt.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## NHS

I'm having a hard time finding rocks for my wrist rocket. Lots of dirt clods around, but tough to find a box of rocks.


----------



## bowgy

Al Hansen said:


> Yup , me too. Great Salt Lake on a duck hunt, varmint hunt and that darn boat capsized. Never saw those guns again.


I think mine was Lake Powell, at least that's what my friends say, the accident also caused a concussion and I don't remember much about it.


----------



## bowgy

NHS said:


> I'm having a hard time finding rocks for my wrist rocket. Lots of dirt clods around, but tough to find a box of rocks.


Have you checked congress? I heard something about them and a box of rocks.


----------



## Catherder

NHS said:


> I'm having a hard time finding rocks for my wrist rocket. Lots of dirt clods around, but tough to find a box of rocks.


Some dude on KSL is selling LR rocks for $40 a box. 
Might be worth a look.


----------



## DallanC

How about the guy selling spent primers?

-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen

bowgy said:


> I think mine was Lake Powell, at least that's what my friends say, the accident also caused a concussion and I don't remember much about it.


I was underwater a loooong time. This lady keeps telling me I'm married. Lack of oxygen has really ........... ah crap I forgot what I was typing.


----------



## taxidermist

DallanC said:


> How about the guy selling spent primers?
> 
> -DallanC


I swore you could reload primers. I did it years ago when reloading 22LR.:shock:


----------



## 35whelen

I went there Wednesday at noon to get some steel shotshells. There weren’t lines to get in but there were a few people hanging out in the parking lot, which was odd. I went in, got my shells n stood in line for checkout.


----------



## BigT

Those of us with those unpopular short magnums are in pretty good shape at the moment.. Though retailers have even marked those up a bit. But I've seen them at every store I've been to.


----------



## Brettski7

If anyone gets a line on 6mm ARC let me know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Packout

It is nuts. As in crazy. People are hoarding everything. Ammo seek shows 1 hit for 280 ammo in its search. I mean- who shoots 280s? 

I got lucky this week and bought 2 cases of 8s for skeet shooting. 25% cheaper than I've bought them in the last 15 years. But then reality set in and there is nothing more out there. Nothing listed. I give Able Ammo a 5 star for selling at a discount during this ammo pandemonium. 

..


----------



## TmTmTl

Packout- I've got ya covered for a box or two of 280 partitions if you ever need them...


----------



## DallanC

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter

SCORE!


While I'm set up pretty well with reloading components, there are a few specific things that I have been keeping an eye out for. I'm not buying anything that is not on my list to avoid contributing to the chaos. Last week I stopped by a couple mom-n-pop stores along with the big-box places and was able to get 10 lbs of Varget, 8 lbs of 7828ssc and...….wait for it...….2 lbs of the holy grail Retumbo. Everything at under $35 per pound. 


I'm tagged out boys. The rest is all yours.--------SS


----------



## KineKilla

I promised to help a friend develop a load for his 300WM. I think I have just about eveything except .308 projectiles. 

I hoped to find some of the cheaper Nosler Ballistic Tips then switch over to the Accubond for the fine tuning. Problem is that all the .308 180gr are gone.

Oh well, it will all pass like everything else.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7

Got N565 powder today so reloading 300PRC here I come. Found some 6mm ARC today also. Found about 30 boxes of it. Unfortunately it’s 2 boxes at a time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist

I have a new bottle of R22 I'll let go for $22,000:shock:


----------



## 2full

After taking my inventory of my supply of ammo last week and going into Sportsman's the other day and seeing the prices, I think I might sell some. 
Anybody willing to pay $30/box for .243 ? They are a 24 pack bonus pack !!
I would be able to add to the 'ol retirement fund.
Man did I get sticker shock from that little trip. I hadn't looked for quite a while. 
I prob won't go looking for a long time again. :shock:


----------



## Al Hansen

SCORE !!!!!!

I was able to purchase 1000 Federal Small Rifle Match Primers at the price of $37.60 that's including the tax. From a local retailer. Send me $1000.00 in cash and I'll tell you where.

Just kidding about telling you where. And no , they are not for sale.


----------



## taxidermist

I've been able to find what I need at the pre inflated price the last couple months. Even today I found 9mm FMJ for sale. Blaser brand for $34.00 a box of 50. That's more than what I remember it being. (I think??)


----------



## brisket

taxidermist said:


> I've been able to find what I need at the pre inflated price the last couple months. Even today I found 9mm FMJ for sale. Blaser brand for $34.00 a box of 50. That's more than what I remember it being. (I think??)


That used to be $12 per box.


----------



## Al Hansen

brisket said:


> That used to be $12 per box.


If ya wanna go back a few years I can remember it about $.97 a hundred. LOL.


----------



## Ray

Prices are absurd, checkout this .270 win ammo, going for $5 a round, for some cheap Remington core-lokt no less!
I'm fortunate I purchased 160 rounds of .270 win back in August while cabelas was having a sale.

https://alamoammo.com/rifle-ammo/27...edium=cse&utm_campaign=export_feed&source=xml


----------



## Vanilla

It's too bad. There really is just no ammo anywhere to be found. And I'm not talking about 223, 22LR, and 9 mm that is usually the ammo that is subject to this type of craziness. There is no hunting ammo available anywhere. 

I feel bad for anyone that does not have a minimal stock of ammo to get them through the hunting season this year. You may not be hunting if you don't have it already. Between the 4 calibers of hunting rifles that I own and the ammo I have in stock I could last several years and be okay, but I am not going to be hitting the range anytime soon to practice like I'd like to do in the offseason. I assume that 2021 is going to be pretty sparce, and by 2022 we'll be able to find whatever we want. (at a 10-15% higher price, of course) But I am not confident enough in that thought that I'm willing to bet my ammo supply and ability to just go shoot a deer or an elk in any given year on it. 

Crazy times, for sure. When it comes to history lessons, we are living in the "good old days" right now.


----------



## Critter

Even with my trip to Africa 18 months away I took stock of the ammo that I plan on taking with me for the hunt. I have enough for a few shooting sessions and to reload the empties. I plan on taking 60 round with me and I have plenty of components to do the job. 

I'll also be doing a lot of practicing with my .22Lr since I have a real good supply of it. 

I also looked at my deer and elk hunting loads and have plenty of those also. 

It could be a long dry spell and when it ends things could get costly. 

Let this be a reminder to hunters out there, make sure that you have at least 2 years supply of hunting ammo if not 3 to be on the safe side


----------



## DallanC

Vanilla said:


> It's too bad. There really is just no ammo anywhere to be found. And I'm not talking about 223, 22LR, and 9 mm that is usually the ammo that is subject to this type of craziness. There is no hunting ammo available anywhere.


So in my search for skeet ammo... I found out alot of ammo is "seasonal" runs. MFGs arent producing all types at all times. It takes a while to swap machines over to make different types of ammunition. They make a run on XYZ ammo when they get enough orders. So they are making fewer shotshells right now, vs say pistol or ar ammo that has higher demand. As we hit spring, i'm sure more shotshell will be produced, and sometime over spring to summer more hunting ammo.



> I assume that 2021 is going to be pretty sparce, and by 2022 we'll be able to find whatever we want. (at a 10-15% higher price, of course) But I am not confident enough in that thought that I'm willing to bet my ammo supply and ability to just go shoot a deer or an elk in any given year on it.


I dunno... I posted a few month ago "pre-sales" of ammo are out 4+ years now. That means ALL ammo those mfgs presold is not going to hit the markets. IDK who made those purchases, hopefully it is the bigger retailers like Walmart, Cabelas, Sportsmans, Gunnies etc... and not the gunshow heavy mark up folk.

I think things have fundamentally changed, and this isnt going to just "blow over" anytime soon. It would be a FANTASTIC business idea however to start a primer making company if a guy had the resources.



> Crazy times, for sure. When it comes to history lessons, we are living in the "good old days" right now.


Had this conversation with my wife not long ago with respect to covid, the economy, and the deep seated division politically in the US etc etc. Add on to that civil unrest, the run on supplies, mass hording... I think we already lived through the "best days" and its not only going down hill, but accelerating.

I really need to build that wood gasifier project i've been planning for ages.

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla

Seasonality makes sense. I just have never seen anything like this. 

And I hope that this isn't a 4 year rebound process. If so, there are going to be a ton of REALLY unhappy hunters out there. But it might create some better draw odds for those of us with a little ammo left in our stock? 

Hmmmm...maybe it's not a bad idea to have this last 5 years! :mrgreen:


----------



## Critter

The stock issue also happened back in 2003 when Clinton took office and 2009 when Obama took office. I don't remember just when it started to lighten up when Clinton was President but for Obama I remember a hard time finding powder and primers until 2012. I have no idea of how the ammo supply was back then but I remember people on the forum here trying to find ammo in the fall back then. 

If there is one thing that the Democrats can do it is to sell ammo and firearms.


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> If there is one thing that the Democrats can do it is to sell ammo and firearms.


This is the truth! I promise you that the NRA and gun and ammo manufacturers vote democrat for this very reason.

I do not ever remember having a hard time obtaining hunting ammo, either for my rifle or shotgun. There may have been a time I was specifically looking for 4 shot, and all I could get was 2 shot. Or I wanted Barnes Vortex 7mm-08 but they were out of that, so I bought a different brand in a quality bullet.

But I don't ever remember seeing general hunting ammunition plain empty across the board for months on end. 9 mm, 22LR, 223, powder, and the like...yes. But not regular hunting ammo. I may have missed it, but I buy ammo for hunting season every year and don't recall something like this in the past.


----------



## Critter

A lot of the ammo shortages started this past summer during the riots across the nation, along with a lot of folks purchasing their first firearm. Things started to fly off of shelves at the same time that the run on TP was happening. I think that the manufactures just never got caught up and when there is something on the shelf it gets bought before two people see it sitting there.


----------



## APD

i'm optimistic that the hunting ammo (common calibers) will be back by summer, even if it's at 1/4 stock. orders will likely be canceled or fulfilled at less than ordered until things get caught up, same as the TP shortage. personal defense will still be hot and likely what most machines are currently setup for. after all, they need to supply those new gun owners with the ability to get themselves into trouble. 

i don't think we'll see reloading components on the shelves for some time. we'll have to see if the mfg's release a portion but i'd guess the bulk will be going into their own ammo since that is where the money is.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer

It is absurd. One of my good friends works at thiokol and we would always split a large order a couple times a year on 22, 40, 45, 9mm, and 556, which I am sure glad for now. My arsenal for those calibers is sufficient. 

I do need some 25-06 for a new gun though. If anyone is interested in a fair trade for another caliber or I’d buy it for reasonable price, PM me please. Never would have imagined it’d be difficult to find 25-06 anywhere!


----------



## DallanC

And that was always the argument for the "common" calibers like the 270, 30-06... is because they are so common, you could find ammo in any mom and pop store. No-one thought because they are the most commonly chambered calibers they would be in the highest demands during a "run on ammo".

I've always thought 25-06's are snazzy calibers... its kindof strange they have sorta fallen out of popularity with the younger generation.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter

I always wanted a 25-06 but picked up a few other calibers before I finally picked one up.

It is now my go to deer, coyote, and antelope rifle.

I believe that I shot 10 factory rounds out of it before switching to all reloads. I still have the rest of the factory box of ammo. 

At today's prices I think that I can get a $10 a round.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth

I must have hit it right this morning, because I found recently stocked cartons of .22, .22 Mag, .223, 308, .380, 9mm and a bunch of others. $28 for 50 rounds of .223 seemed high so I left them on the shelf. I did get some more .22 Mag though.


----------



## Brettski7

My new ammo I’m needing now is 300blk and 6mm ARC. I know where plenty of 6mm ARC is right now but they are charging $10 above everywhere else. Seems they are taking advantage really as most everything else in the store is priced about what it is everywhere else. Need to start looking for good 300blk ammo though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Cheaper then dirt, isn't.

I have to laugh.

https://www.cheaperthandirt.com/win...vQ9OSN&sc_llid=639377&sc_eh=ee62ee9d4b7e987c1


----------



## Bax*

Lone_Hunter said:


> Cheaper then dirt, isn't.
> 
> I have to laugh.
> 
> https://www.cheaperthandirt.com/win...vQ9OSN&sc_llid=639377&sc_eh=ee62ee9d4b7e987c1


Our low price $129.89 for 50 rounds &#128563;


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Yeah I ain't that desperate. Somebody, somewhere, probably is though. Good argument to be made to have multiple calibers to choose from.


----------



## APD

Lone_Hunter said:


> Cheaper then dirt, isn't.
> 
> I have to laugh.
> 
> https://www.cheaperthandirt.com/win...vQ9OSN&sc_llid=639377&sc_eh=ee62ee9d4b7e987c1


Same BS they pulled during the oboma era. i won't buy anything from them no matter the price. they can go out of business for all i care.


----------



## Ray

You honestly can’t order online anymore, everything is so ridiculously priced. I did order some target 20GA directly from federal a couple of weeks ago, was $9 a box but my boy has been wanting to go skeet shooting and I don’t want to burn our stash, so here we are.


----------



## ridgetop

People are so stupid sometimes!


----------



## moabxjeeper

Here’s a novel idea - next time you see a box of ammo on the shelf, leave it there. Don’t enable scalpers and don’t entertain websites wanting $150 for a box of 20 of anything, unless it’s 155mm howitzers. Despite what the conspiracy theorist ideologies that have somehow become mainstream the last few years would have you believe, we’re the ones causing the ammo shortage.

“A person is smart. People are dumb, panicky dangerous animals and you know it.”

It’s the same thing with the toilet paper shortage last year. Then hand sanitizer and Clorox wipes. Then beef and pork. I get it; you hear something is in short supply, regardless of whether it’s true or not, you start to question your supply. So does everyone else.

“Herd mentality, mob mentality and pack mentality, also lesser known as gang mentality, describes how people can be influenced by their peers to adopt certain behaviors on a largely emotional, rather than rational, basis.”

Don’t fall into that hole. Be a person, don’t be a panicky animal. Don’t buy ammo for exorbitant prices. This could clear up in a couple months if we banded together. It’s really up to us when this “shortage” we’ve created ends.


----------



## Critter

This all reminds me of back when we were going through the last ammo shortage. I walked into a small gun shop just to see what they had on the shelves and talk to the owner. I was BSing with him and I saw 3 or 4 boxes of Federal 22LR in the 375 count box. In front of the boxes was a sign saying $179 a box. I asked him if he was really selling them for that amount, and all he said was that he was trying to get his money back on them. 

I wondered just who the fool was, him for perhaps buying that ammo for a exaggerated price or some idiot that would pay the price that he was asking. 

That was the first and last time that I went into that shop.


----------



## DallanC

Good grief.... $179 for a single 375 count? When the last run ended, I paid $180 for an entire case of Winchester 333 through Cabelas. The next month they had the Federal Bulk packs (525) for $199 per case so I bought a case of those.

My wife rolled her eyes buying two cases of 22lr. Now she's blown away by prices and mentions from time to time how she's glad I got it when I did. 

I've also noticed she doesn't complain at all about what i've bought, when we are out shooting it up. Its just smiles all around ;-)


-DallanC


----------



## Critter

When the last run ended Cabela's had a great sale on 22's with free shipping to your home. 

I jumped all over that sale and now have enough 22LR's to keep me happy for a long time. 

Sad to say that was the last thing that I purchased from Cabela's/Bass Pro.


----------



## Brettski7

Well I’m pretty much past buying factory ammo for the most part or worried about prices. Well except for 300blk. I need more of that. Now my focus is more reloading supplies so I can reload some 300PRC and just need to find primers and the Berger bullets I want. Luckily 6mm ARC is pretty cheap for factory ammo and the gun isn’t fully built yet anyways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 35whelen

Saw 1lb of reloader 22 in Utahgunexchange for $95 a few weeks back. I really need some but I wasn’t about to pay that. Finally bought a pound of imr 4831 for $40 today


----------



## APD

35whelen said:


> Finally bought a pound of imr 4831 for $40 today


i just sold a few lbs of that for $30 each. wish i would have posted it up here first.


----------



## JerryH

How much is a box of 9mm worth if I throw in a roll of toilet paper? :smile:


----------



## Wasatch

I will share that the going rate for a box of Hornady ELDX in 6.5 Creedmoor is apparently $70-$75 per box. I messaged 3 different individuals yesterday who were selling various amounts of what I was looking for and all 3 replied that they were FIRM in price because that's what people are paying....SMH...I can understand some markup, but good grief almost $4 per round is way too rich for my blood.


----------



## NHS

Look at the price my grandpa paid for these pills. Not sure how old they are. I suspect they are from the 70’s sometime. I have 3 full boxes. 

I used one of these I loaded up to shoot a nice buck with grandpa’s old rifle. He has been gone now for 18 years. I like to think he smiled from above when that old buck dropped in its tracks.


----------



## Brettski7

JerryH said:


> How much is a box of 9mm worth if I throw in a roll of toilet paper? :smile:


Oh that may be worth $100 a box for that deal. And I'm talking a box of 20-25 lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

Gun background checks for Jan '21 are greater than Jan '20 ... so the tremendous demand continues. If each of those new gun sales require a box or two of ammo, its hard to image we are coming out of the "run" anytime over the next year. Its looking more like the MFG's estimates of 4 years out might be alot more true than we hoped.



-DallanC


----------



## 35whelen

At least I finally have everything I need to reload 6.5x55 for spring bear.


----------



## DallanC

3rd gear?

This is freaking ridiculous: https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/62850118

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth

I found 12 gauge 7 1/2 shot trap/small game loads yesterday for $5.49 a box locally. I didn't buy them. Maybe I should have.


----------



## Airborne

The great thing about arrows is you can pick them up and shoot them again and again and again. No hearing protection required either! 

The up side to this madness may be less target garbage on the land. Refrigerator shootin is getting mighty expensive!


----------



## hondodawg

Only one box of shells left!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full

I had a guy in my store today that asked where the ammo was ......
I said, I don't sell or carry ammo. 

He said, well......order me some. 
I had to state again, I don't carry or sell ammo. 
He was adamant that I get him some ammo. 

Best laugh I've had in quite a while.


----------



## hondodawg

2full said:


> I had a guy in my store today that asked where the ammo was ......
> I said, I don't sell or carry ammo.
> 
> He said, well......order me some.
> I had to state again, I don't carry or sell ammo.
> He was adamant that I get him some ammo.
> 
> Best laugh I've had in quite a while.


This whole ammo crunch is making us rethink selling ammo. You might soon see stores ask for proof of valid hunting tag before buying hunting ammo. The funniest is if we get a shipment in. Than we get all these ladies in asking for it, but saying it wrong. Than they look at there palm and read the caliber off. Than they admit someone is paying them to buy it in parking lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

Has anyone actually seen hunting ammo hitting shelves anywhere? I know there is periodic .233, 9mm etc stuff making its turn through stores. I’ve yet to see 7mm, 270, 30-06, and some of the most basic usable stuff for hunting anywhere, in stores or online. 

It really does make me think that stores are allowing their employees first crack at stuff and it’s rarely if ever making it to the shelves. This was a year I was going to try to dedicate myself at the range to become a better shooter too. I guess that will have to wait! :grin:


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> Has anyone actually seen hunting ammo hitting shelves anywhere? I know there is periodic .233, 9mm etc stuff making its turn through stores. I've yet to see 7mm, 270, 30-06, and some of the most basic usable stuff for hunting anywhere, in stores or online.
> 
> It really does make me think that stores are allowing their employees first crack at stuff and it's rarely if ever making it to the shelves. This was a year I was going to try to dedicate myself at the range to become a better shooter too. I guess that will have to wait! :grin:


While I have enough ammo and supplies to make quite a bit more I plan on shooting my 22 Lr's a lot more this summer than my center fire ones. I stocked up on 22's when there was a good supply of them.


----------



## DallanC

Vanilla said:


> Has anyone actually seen hunting ammo hitting shelves anywhere? I know there is periodic .233, 9mm etc stuff making its turn through stores. I've yet to see 7mm, 270, 30-06, and some of the most basic usable stuff for hunting anywhere, in stores or online.


A lot of that stuff is "season runs". IDK what time of year they make hunting rifle ammo vs upland game ammo vs waterfowl ammo vs pistol ammo etc etc.

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla

Dallan- That makes sense, and the answer may just be as simple as that. It’s a lot less fun to have that answer, though.


----------



## DallanC

Vanilla said:


> Dallan- That makes sense, and the answer may just be as simple as that. It's a lot less fun to have that answer, though.


I got that answer when looking for 20ga dove / skeet loads. It take some time to shift over to different load productions so they make big runs of a single type then switch.

I'm hearing they are doing smaller runs of anything but 223/5.56 and 9mm though... which are in highest demand. So be warned. Probably the most popular calibers will be easier to find than the more obscure ones... 30-06, 270, 243 etc. Probably a bad year to have a 6.5creedmore, 260, 270WSSM etc.

Those seasonal runs also include brass creation... some mfgs said they are doing short runs of the other stuff, then its back to 556 / 9mm for the rest of the year.

-DallanC


----------



## hondodawg

I know they are focused on lead free production very soon. We had to get our order in now or risk not having anything at all for this next waterfowl season. But there was still no guarantee we’ll get what we order. But I did see some 30/30,243,270,30/06,308 and 7mm show up with 22 and primers last month on an order. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth

I picked up some 20 gauge steel loads today. 2 3/4" #6's for $6.48 a box.


----------



## Stickboy2

I have seen quite a bit of hunting rounds at SW over the last month locally. All calibers except man bun (6.5 Creed) and 308. Seems anything in those calibers are getting grabbed up but 270, 30-06, 7mm-08, 7 mag all have a good selection of bullet weights and manufacturers to pick from on the self.

I see on WH.org ole shotgun Joe is asking Congress for a gun control package to sign. I see us grabbing third gear real soon.


----------



## Vanilla

I’d like to shop at your SW!


----------



## Brettski7

Vanilla said:


> Has anyone actually seen hunting ammo hitting shelves anywhere? I know there is periodic .233, 9mm etc stuff making its turn through stores. I've yet to see 7mm, 270, 30-06, and some of the most basic usable stuff for hunting anywhere, in stores or online.
> 
> It really does make me think that stores are allowing their employees first crack at stuff and it's rarely if ever making it to the shelves. This was a year I was going to try to dedicate myself at the range to become a better shooter too. I guess that will have to wait! :grin:


I've been seeing 7mm and 270. Think I saw some at Smith and Edwards just don't remember how long ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist

I see on WH.org ole shotgun Joe is asking Congress for a gun control package to sign. I see us grabbing third gear real soon.

He hasn't any plans for a 2nd term, so why not try and take away ones Civil Rights? 

It's absolutely Ludacris what has become of the shooting industry! I check out KSL and see what Dallan has mentioned. The only "crazy people" I see, is those that are buying it up at the enormous price hike. Why doesn't the Law step in and go after those types like they did those that were hording and selling TP at a 100% price hike? 


I'm thinking Archery season will be the way to hunt this year....He!!, they want the same amount for ONE cartridge as an arrow.  

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-f...-gun-ammo-run-shifting-into-2nd-gear-12.html#


----------



## Critter

I saw today that reloading dies are also affected. On another forum a member is trying to sell three sets of dies for $100 each.

Only double what they should sell for.

By this time tomorrow a number of members will brow beat him so much that they'll be back down to normal retail prices 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist

I'm glad I had my necessary components for reloading and enough ammo to likely last me 6 years.


----------



## taxidermist

What's sad and about gave me a heart attack was, I went to buy my grandson a pack of pellets so he can shoot and they were out of those. How's a kid to "hone" his shooting skills when you cant find simple pellets?


----------



## Catherder

Stickboy2 said:


> I have seen quite a bit of hunting rounds at SW over the last month locally. All calibers except man bun (6.5 Creed) and 308. Seems anything in those calibers are getting grabbed up but 270, 30-06, 7mm-08, 7 mag all have a good selection of bullet weights and manufacturers to pick from on the self.


Ran in for a fishing item tonight. Here is our SW ammo section. :sad:


----------



## Vanilla

It’s been that way for a while. Weird to see, for sure. Here is to things looking better come May.


----------



## DallanC

Vanilla said:


> Here is to things looking better come May.


Good luck with that. January gun sales are up 80% over last January. Its doubtful any of those new gun owners got much ammo with their purchase

Honestly though, I question that 80% number... I mean I havent seen many guns on the racks for sale either to support those kinds of sales. February numbers are also going to be really interesting.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter

It's my belief that there is going to be a long dry spell as far as ammo and reloading supplies are concerned. I don't expect for things to calm down until at least a year from now. 

And on that other post I made about the $100 loading dies, one of them is already sold. A 7mm Rem mag RCBS set.

Some people are just crazy.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

Gun sales may be up, but hunting ammo has to hit the shelves at some point. The shelves at the Provo Sportsman’s has looked like Catherder’s pic for a few months now. 

If they remain that way for a year then we are being lied to. Not saying they will be stocked to the brim going forward, but if indeed they just got caught with a low supply and are playing catch up, like they claim, then hunting ammo should see the shelves by the end of spring. If not, there is more explanation needed on what is happening.


----------



## willfish4food

Critter said:


> I saw today that reloading dies are also affected. On another forum a member is trying to sell three sets of dies for $100 each.
> 
> Only double what they should sell for.
> 
> By this time tomorrow a number of members will brow beat him so much that they'll be back down to normal retail prices
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Presses have been affected too. I've been wanting a turret press to speed my plinking ammo production and never got around to getting one. Got online the other night to price them and there's none to be found. There are a few presses out there, but almost everything is sold out. I guess you get what you can when you can, but what good is the press if you can't get components. The crazy thing is, the press might be the cheap part of starting reloading now. I can't imagine getting a $200 dollar regular price press, and then having to spend $100 for idiot inflated dies, and $300 for idiot inflated primers, powder, casing, and bullets.

I just reloaded 350 rounds of 45 ACP on my single stage press last Saturday. By today's online price, that's $300-$600 worth of ammo, and THAT'S INSANE! I got into casting a few years back, and thought about getting rid of all my casting equipment. It's just another thing that I don't have much time for, but I'm glad now that I didn't. Buying bullets is more convenient, but that doesn't do me any good when nobody has anything to sell at a reasonable price.


----------



## Critter

I have a old Lyman T press and I have found that I can reload almost faster on a single stage press if I do the loading in steps.

The first step is sizing and depriming, then once I have all my cases prepped I'll throw them in the walnut media in the vibrator for a day. Then I'll check all the cases for length and if needed I'll trim all of them at once, as I trim I'll also debur and camfer the case necks.

I found that I save a lot of time when I sit down to start priming the cases. I'll have two boxes, one that is empty that I'll place the primed cases into. I'll do this just sitting watching TV with a hand primer. With the hand primer I can feel the primer seat and tell right away if it didn't seat properly and deal with it.

Then when it comes to charging the case I have a RCBS Charge Master dispenser and scale. As one charge is being dumped into the tray I'll be loading the bullet and seating it. With a little bit of practice it turns into a symphony of dumping powder, and seating the bullet.

I think that the only way that you could do it any faster would be to get a progressive press.

On pistol bullets I purchase them in bulk 5000 at at time in .44, .41, .357, and .45. I have enough of them for a few years now. I used to get them from Colorado Hard Cast Bullets but their web site is now gone, but here is another one. They say that all bullets are in stock.

https://mastercast.net/ftp.mastercast.net/Hard_Cast_Bullets.html


----------



## Airborne

taxidermist said:


> What's sad and about gave me a heart attack was, I went to buy my grandson a pack of pellets so he can shoot and they were out of those. How's a kid to "hone" his shooting skills when you cant find simple pellets?


I bought some pellets on ebay yesterday. $3 more for the tin than in store but pellets are available. I think Utah Air Guns in Orem probably has a good supply but I have heard air gun demand has increased as well in this market.


----------



## Gordon

I have a co-worker who claims our local CAL Ranch has ammo they have held back for gun buyers. Buy a new firearm and they let you buy a box or 2 of ammo. Smart if that is the case.


----------



## Critter

Gordon said:


> I have a co-worker who claims our local CAL Ranch has ammo they have held back for gun buyers. Buy a new firearm and they let you buy a box or 2 of ammo. Smart if that is the case.


I believe that a lot of firearm dealers are doing that. It doesn't do any good to sell someone a firearm if they can't find ammo to shoot out of it

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## hondodawg

Critter said:


> I believe that a lot of firearm dealers are doing that. It doesn't do any good to sell someone a firearm if they can't find ammo to shoot out of it
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


We're doing that in our hardware store.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

4th gear:

Absolutely ludicrous...

https://www.gunbroker.com/item/892692015

-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Geez, cartridges are going to be passed as currency soon.


----------



## Brettski7

Well with new call from Biden I don't expect things to get any better. AR 15 parts about to become even more scarce then they have been. I can see lowers being sold for about triple here soon.

In another note the CALS in Layton restocked on powder today. Got some HS-6 for 9mm and some H110 for a friend who is reloading his 50AE. They also had some RamShot and few different IMRs. Had a few other Hodgdon. This was just a couple hours ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist

Folks are now knowing when the limited amount of ammo is being placed on the shelf at various stores. It's starting to look like people waiting for the new model of a cell phone with the lines waiting for the doors to open. 


I know the same trucks are parked in the lot every day an hour before opening at a SW. If they are able to get some "stuff", these are likely the ad posters on KSL hiking the price for the product. They may not "need" the product, but they are making money on resale.


----------



## taxidermist

DallanC said:


> 4th gear:
> 
> Absolutely ludicrous...
> 
> https://www.gunbroker.com/item/892692015
> 
> -DallanC


What a JOKE this has become!! 300% mark up??? I hope they sit on that for ever.


----------



## Stickboy2

DallanC said:


> 4th gear:
> 
> Absolutely ludicrous...
> 
> https://www.gunbroker.com/item/892692015
> 
> -DallanC


Man that is flat ridiculous. For the majority of us it's a hobby, at some point you will just have to shake your head and go fishing.


----------



## Brettski7

Anyone have any large magnum rifle primers they are willing to sale? 500-1000 is all I need for now. Heck I’d take 200-300 for now just to get some loads worked up and tested and have some for season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

Stickboy2 said:


> Man that is flat ridiculous. For the majority of us it's a hobby, at some point you will just have to shake your head and go fishing.


Last spring you should have tried to find a stupid swivel around these parts!

I am for sure stocking up on them and I'll start selling a pack for $10.


----------



## Ray

At the Walmart in south jordan, by the freeway, they have about ten boxes of 6.5 creedmoor


----------



## MrShane

I bought 20 gauge trap loads the other day for $5.48 box.
I now regret not buying all of them and selling the extras on KSL for $5.48/box just to make a point to these so called ‘humans’ that want $12.50/box for the same load.
It would maybe open their eyes that they don’t actually own the last shotshell ever manufactured.


----------



## taxidermist

Maybe someone should start a thread ….TRADE this for that?? I'd trade 100 WLR primers for 100 209 primers. I don't reload shot shells anymore but could use a pack for the ML.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Cal Ranch in Tooele tells you they don't have ammo in stock, but when their buddy comes in and asks for it they have it hoarded in the back. I personally witnessed it last week.


----------



## DallanC

taxidermist said:


> Maybe someone should start a thread &#8230;.TRADE this for that?? I'd trade 100 WLR primers for 100 209 primers. I don't reload shot shells anymore but could use a pack for the ML.


Regular shotgun 209s or the Remington Kleanbore 209s made for muzzleloaders? I got lots of those I dont need.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC

PS, I spent a couple hours trying to secure a website domain name to start up a components trading service, this for that type deal. EVERYTHING I thought up was already taken. No real sites setup yet to actually do it, most seem to be squatting on the domain names trying to resell. 

Ammotrade, ammotrader, tradeammo... etc etc. I'm late to the party. Same thing happened last year when I searched for coviddiet, covid19diet etc etc ... I figured there'd be alot of fat people after sitting on a couch for a year lol


-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen

A lot of trading going on KSL. You have to wade your way around the guys trying to trade 9mm for a "date" or Nick in Layton trying to sell his "cache" of ammo for $11,000. Dumb arses.


----------



## wyogoob

*Lots of shells in Evingston*

There were a lot of shells at the Evingston Walmart this morning. Good variety, I took some pictures.


----------



## Springville Shooter

wyogoob said:


> There were a lot of shells at the Evingston Walmart this morning. Good variety, I took some pictures.


Funny Goob,
When I was up there this weekend, I could only find a few, really old shells???---SS


----------



## taxidermist

Springville Shooter said:


> Funny Goob,
> When I was up there this weekend, I could only find a few, really old shells???---SS


Was Goob one of the crusty shells?


----------



## taxidermist

DallanC said:


> Regular shotgun 209s or the Remington Kleanbore 209s made for muzzleloaders? I got lots of those I dont need.
> 
> -DallanC


 PM sent


----------



## bowgy

My CVA Acura does not like the Blackhorn 209 power, so I have one full unopened bottle and one more than half full to trade. Possibly for some 209 primers.


----------



## DallanC

I went through and counted what I have. I am short on 209m's ... so I need to work a trade for a tray or two. 

I will start listing things I am willing to trade off. Lots of pyrodex (RS/P), I have several bottles of HP-38 powder for pistols I wont use up (7000 gr per bottle, 3.5gr per round... 2000 rounds per bottle lol). Partial bottles of RL17, RL19, RL22, RL25 etc.

-DallanC


----------



## 2full

I'm going to need shotgun 209 primers with the new Accrua. 
I have .243 rounds I can trade. 
Can't shoot it with it any primers........


----------



## Fowlmouth

I'm finding 20 gauge and 12 gauge field/clay loads, but not a lot of anything else. I buy them when I find them. I haven't paid over $6 a box either. Hope things calm down a bit soon.


----------



## middlefork

2full said:


> I'm going to need shotgun 209 primers with the new Accrua.
> I have .243 rounds I can trade.
> Can't shoot it with it any primers........


I have a pack of Federal 209A shotgun primers I won't ever use. Send me a PM.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Geez, you know it's bad when there's even a run on muzzleloader supplies.


----------



## kstorrs

Bowgy, PM sent.


----------



## Gordon

> I'm finding 20 gauge and 12 gauge field/clay loads


Where???????


----------



## APD

PSA lock your truck.... the ammo run is hitting closer to home these days. Due to my inability to remember to lock the truck I lost a box of Hornady ELDM 6.5 CM this morning. This crackhead took it. Unfortunately he also got my kids smartwatch and a GPS. I typically don't keep anything in my truck but obviously not last night.


----------



## DallanC

I was able to buy 4 boxes of nice Rio 20ga Heavy #8's high brass shells last week, about $10 a box. That really was the only thing we were really low on. Maybe I will pick up a extra box of 20ga #6's between now and fall if I stumble a cross one for grouse season.

-DallanC


----------



## JerryH

Any Crossman pellets or Daisy BB's out there?;-)


----------



## longbow

I'm seeing a change on KSL lately that makes me happy. There's a lot more trading primer/powder/bullets going on and a lot less gougers asking absorbent prices. I see guys that just want loading components to keep shooting and is willing to help other guys who want the same.


----------



## DallanC

longbow said:


> I'm seeing a change on KSL lately that makes me happy. There's a lot more trading primer/powder/bullets going on and a lot less gougers asking absorbent prices. I see guys that just want loading components to keep shooting and is willing to help other guys who want the same.


I've noticed that too... lets hope it continues.

As we get closer to hunting seasons and guys need specific ammo or components, I'm sure lots of people here will reach out to help.

Cant have OIL or LE tags going unfilled due to lack of ammo now can we?

On a happy note, I was cleaning some drawers and found 40 sized and PRIMED 7mm STW brass. IDK remember when I ever did that... but glad I did. Will be loading them up soon with 160gr accubonds.

Also found 2000ish 22-250 brass. Knew I had a bunch.. didnt realize it was so many 1gal ziplock bags though... I have too much crap!

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC

Ohhhh I remember where the primed 7STW brass came from. I finally and forever gave up on those worthless Barnes Bullets... pulled all bullets and them gave away. Threw the brass in a ziplock and then in the drawer for later reuse.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth

Picked up some 12 gauge #6 steel loads today for $6 a box. I’m up to a couple cases of 12 and 20 gauge steel loads now, and 4 cases of lead shot. I’m just going to keep buying when I find it. I’m starting to wonder if rebates will be offered on steel shot this year?


----------



## Al Hansen

Keep the faith. I just bought 10 boxes of 17 HMR at one of the local stores. Keep looking guys some stuff is starting to show up. And no it's not for sale. They have a date with some Montana P-dogs.


----------



## Brettski7

CALS has a few 100ct boxes of Federal small pistol and large rifle primers in stock. 

That’s a good sign if stores are starting to get them in and will hopefully help with the price gouging online. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray

Today’s haul, 4 boxes 5.56, 2 boxes .270 win, 2 boxes 20GA turkey loads, 1 box 12GA #2’s, spent $140 For the lot.


----------



## taxidermist

$140? Dang, is ammo that expensive? Forgive me please, I reload all my stuff other than shot shells.


----------



## Ray

taxidermist said:


> $140? Dang, is ammo that expensive? Forgive me please, I reload all my stuff other than shot shells.


Sadly, it's actually a decent deal, considering prices now. The .270 win ammo was only $20 a box


----------



## Lone_Hunter

My wife keeps wanting to get me a bolt gun for my birthday, and keeps asking me which caliber. I keep laughing and saying .308, cause it's what we have. She has no idea on ammo right now.


----------



## Brettski7

Lone_Hunter said:


> My wife keeps wanting to get me a bolt gun for my birthday, and keeps asking me which caliber. I keep laughing and saying .308, cause it's what we have. She has no idea on ammo right now.


There is actually tons of 270, 6mm, some 6.5, 243, 338, 7mm and a couple others I have been seeing nearly every time I walk into the store.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16

Brettski7 said:


> There is actually tons of 270, 6mm, some 6.5, 243, 338, 7mm and a couple others I have been seeing nearly every time I walk into the store.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see 6mm, some 280, and a bunch of weird calibers.

Would love the line on 243, 270, and 7mm. I can't find them.


----------



## Brettski7

RandomElk16 said:


> I see 6mm, some 280, and a bunch of weird calibers.
> 
> Would love the line on 243, 270, and 7mm. I can't find them.


The stores I frequent are Sportsmans which does have some stuff less often than others. CALS Ranch, Tuesday's and fridays are truck days and they will have stuff on shelves in evening or the next morning, Smith and Edwards, Impact Guns, Gallensons. I may have misspoke on the 7mm as far as factory ammo. It could be more reloading then anything but I have definitely seen 7mm lately. I forget what all I see.

Now if I can find 300blk that would be great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hondodawg

Lots of 270, 30-06 in CALs in SGU today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

Wow... wife went off to try and find a couple boxes of 20ga dove loads for her new shotgun. She just called... she found and bought TWO CASES of 20ga Federal Topgun 7.5's ... ROFL!

Much <3 for Gunnies. I was in there thursday and there wasnt any 20ga. She hit it just right apparently. I Love my wife... 


-DallanC


----------



## Brettski7

Have a lbs of H1000 to trade for Large Rifle Magnum primers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full

Sooo, 
I was kicking around from sporting goods store to sporting goods store in Cedar today kind of half a$$ed looking for primers for my new Accra 2 muzzle loader that I bought last week. 
That was the only thing I wasn't able to find when I bought the fixings to go with it. 

I went into SW and they kind of giggled when I asked where they would normally be. 
Went across the street to Cal Ranch, and they downright laughed. 
I knew they were hard (impossible) to find but I had my to do list done for the day was just out and about goofing off. Dinner was pretty much ready and I had a little time to kill before the wife got home. 

Just for fun I went down the street to Hurst/Ace not expecting any better luck. 
I got shooting the bull with the young man behind the gun counter and mentioned what I had bought last week, and all I needed was some primers to complete the collection. 
He said.......wait a sec......he went to the back and came out with a pack of Federal 209 primers. 
He said it was the last pack and they had been saving them. 
Told me I could buy them. Very nice of him, was a pleasant young man. 
I really appreciate it. 

Sometimes it just pays to hang out and talk to people.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Brettski7 said:


> Have a lbs of H1000 to trade for Large Rifle Magnum primers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been seeing LRP's at Cal Ranch.


----------



## Brettski7

Fowlmouth said:


> I have been seeing LRP's at Cal Ranch.


Yea I have been buying them however I need large rifle magnum. There is a difference. I have been buying the large rifle primers in hopes of using them on trades.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APD

anyone have a 30-40 krag? i have a box of brass available.

also have about 360+ casings of 30-06, about 80 are primed. they are all from the early 80's and ready for the tumbler.


----------



## taxidermist

APD said:


> anyone have a 30-40 krag? i have a box of brass available.
> 
> also have about 360+ casings of 30-06, about 80 are primed. they are all from the early 80's and ready for the tumbler.


The nice thing with 06 brass is you have three cartridge's to load from. 25-06, 270, and 30-06. It can be a pain sizing them to .25! I've done it, but I had to size with the .270 before going to .25-06. Lots of lube if you don't anneal the brass.


----------



## Ray

Anyone know where to find primers?


----------



## DallanC

taxidermist said:


> The nice thing with 06 brass is you have three cartridge's to load from. 25-06, 270, and 30-06. It can be a pain sizing them to .25! I've done it, but I had to size with the .270 before going to .25-06. Lots of lube if you don't anneal the brass.


338-06!!!

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist

DallanC said:


> 338-06!!!
> 
> -DallanC


That is one He!! of a cartridge! A Gunsmith friend of mine built one up and that was an Elk dropping Mother!! Made me a believer seeing it first hand.


----------



## Critter

taxidermist said:


> The nice thing with 06 brass is you have three cartridge's to load from. 25-06, 270, and 30-06. It can be a pain sizing them to .25! I've done it, but I had to size with the .270 before going to .25-06. Lots of lube if you don't anneal the brass.


I have had zero problems necking 06 brass down to the .25 caliber



DallanC said:


> 338-06!!!
> 
> -DallanC


8mm-06

35-06 or 35 Whelen

It would surprise a lot of folks on just how many rounds came about starting with the .30-06 cartridge.


----------



## taxidermist

Critter said:


> I have had zero problems necking 06 brass down to the .25 caliber
> 
> 8mm-06
> 
> 35-06 or 35 Whelen
> 
> It would surprise a lot of folks on just how many rounds came about starting with the .30-06 cartridge.


In todays world with all the "wildcat" cartridges popping up, I honestly believe anybody with the knowhow could build up just about any type they wanted.

Wildcats have been around for a very long time. I have three that my Dad built back in the 70's. All of them are AI and either sized up or down from the 06 or .308.


----------



## Ray

Found a bunch of 209’s, handgun and large caliber rifle primers


----------



## DallanC

209m ??? That's what I'm looking for ... 209m's. 


-DallanC


----------



## Ray

DallanC said:


> 209m ??? That's what I'm looking for ... 209m's.
> 
> -DallanC


Not sure yet on the m part but will grab it for you if they are


----------



## Ray

Someone bought the last six boxes right before I got there


----------



## hondodawg

Are they selling them by the brick of a 1000 or 100 on primers??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray

hondodawg said:


> Are they selling them by the brick of a 1000 or 100 on primers??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100


----------



## hondodawg

I just bought a box of Turkey loads in Smith &Edwards In So Jordan. They had 10mm,45 colt, 223 55gr soft point, 6.5 creedmore 140gr federal, 12ga pheasent&Turkey loads and 20ga Turkey loads and PMC 308 FMJ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7

Ray said:


> 100


Need large rifle magnum if you can find some let me know

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray

Brettski7 said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100
> 
> 
> 
> Need large rifle magnum if you can find some let me know
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

PM sent


----------



## Ray

Anyone on here have 300 savage ammo you would be willing to sale?


----------



## bowgy

Ray said:


> Anyone on here have 300 savage ammo you would be willing to sale?


Ooops, close, I just checked and I have some 303 savage and some 303 brittish. No 300 savage.


----------



## Ray

bowgy said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone on here have 300 savage ammo you would be willing to sale?
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops, close, I just checked and I have some 303 savage and some 303 brittish. No 300 savage.
Click to expand...

I appreciate you looking. How do you like the 303 savage?


----------



## Ray

Just got a couple boxes of 300 savage from midway, they’re currently offering free shipping on orders over $49 just use promo code FREESHIPPING37


----------



## bowgy

Ray said:


> I appreciate you looking. How do you like the 303 savage?


I don't have one, just some left over ammo and things from my father in law when he passed away, he owned a sporting goods store in the 50's and gave me a lot of stuff that was left over when he changed from sporting goods to communications.

Here is some of the older ammo that I have no use for and I am willing to trade for stuff I use. I will keep the .22lr, the 32 auto, (just happened to be in the pic) and possibly the .257 roberts, I have kept that because I always wanted a 257 Roberts but the desire has faded because I think it would just become a safe queen.


----------



## Irish Lad

Just got a 100 pack of 20 gauge 7 1/2 at Walmart. Would of bought more, but they had a limit of 1.


----------



## Airborne

PM Sent Bowgy


----------



## DallanC

Feels like quite a bit of 20ga skeet / dove loads are showing up. 2 months ago, that was the only thing we really were short on. Fast forward to today, we've added 3 cases of the stuff. Thats all we'll need for quite some time. Might need another box of #6s 

I've read alot of ammo is done on a seasonal run basis. It feels like they wrapped the turkey ammo run towards the end of last year (turkey loads are still in stock at alot of online sites). Looks like maybe they are doing a run for skeet loads as we come out of winter? Either way, its a good sign. 

-DallanC


----------



## willfish4food

There was a bunch of 20ga 7.5 shot Winchester AA in the Cabelas here in Alabama. My gun patterns fine with the $6/box cheap stuff, and I still have nearly 2 cases of it, so I didn't buy any. But, it is a good sign that things are showing up. 

Other than shotgun and some rarer cartridges, everything else was pretty skimpy still. There was some 9mm and .45ACP self defense stuff, but no bulk ammo.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

I'd do some sketchy things for some 7mm-08 ammo. Got my sister a new 7mm-08 for Christmas and I've yet to find brass or ammo for it! She's hunting Antelope and Deer this year so literally anything will do!

I don't know why I just thought of this, I could just neck down the .308 brass I have worst case!


----------



## CPAjeff

RemingtonCountry said:


> I'd do some sketchy things for some 7mm-08 ammo. Got my sister a new 7mm-08 for Christmas and I've yet to find brass or ammo for it! She's hunting Antelope and Deer this year so literally anything will do!
> 
> I don't know why I just thought of this, I could just neck down the .308 brass I have worst case!


PM Sent.


----------



## CPAjeff

I have an unopened box of .284 140 grain accubonds, ready to be loaded in front of your favorite charge of powder. If anyone is interested, please let me know!

I'm thinking $50 for the box of 50.


----------



## longbow

CPAjeff said:


> I have an unopened box of .284 140 grain accubonds, ready to be loaded in front of your favorite charge of powder. If anyone is interested, please let me know!
> 
> I'm thinking $50 for the box of 50.


A dollar a bullet? Yikes!


----------



## CPAjeff

longbow said:


> A dollar a bullet? Yikes!


https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1010505997?pid=212322

Midway has them at $0.96 a bullet, but none in stock.

Price drop $40 for the box of 50.


----------



## Brettski7

Turkey loads are easy to get. I’ve seen them in stock everywhere I go for 12ga at least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven

CPAjeff said:


> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1010505997?pid=212322
> 
> Midway has them at $0.96 a bullet, but none in stock.
> 
> Price drop $40 for the box of 50.


Where are you located? I'm interested if I don't have to travel far from ogden.


----------



## MrShane

I bought a couple boxes of 7mm today at Scheels, when I left there were still a few boxes on the shelf.
I also bought a 50 round pack of .22LR at Cal Ranch, they had a lot of them.
Hopefully the freaks selling ammo on KSL choke on their price gouged ammo.


----------



## BigT

This ammo run is crazy!

I was up in southeastern Idaho last week and stopped at several places. Found all sorts of calibers though it wasn't much as far as stock. I won't pay much more than what they should normally cost. So my ammo searches pretty much are limited to Cal Ranch, Scheels, and Smith and Edwards. Even Sportsmans, and Cabelas have gotten in a little on the craze!

That said, I did pick up three boxes of Hornady 6.5 CM 143 grain ELDX on line a couple days ago for $35 a box.. Wish I would have gotten the max of 5, but I really don't need 3! Oh well! Crazy seeing 6.5 bullets for $4-5 a round in some places. I know Gallensons was selling Federal Fusion 6.5CM 140 grain the other day for $500 for one case which is 200 rounds. That seems insane for the Fusion.


----------



## DallanC

Ya'all do know there is a federal law being proposed that will implement a 50% increase in tax on ammo right? H.R. 5717

Lots of people stocking up beyond the "run" mentality just to save money down the road. Lots of mfgs are permanently raising prices due to increased costs of components.

https://www.internationalsportsman.com/2021-ammo-price-increases-federal-cci-speer-remington/

High ammo prices might very well be the norm now... forever.

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla

There are crazy gun control and ammo bills drafted every single year. Have been for a long time. Almost all over the years never even see the light of a committee, let alone have a chance of passing. 

It's always good to be watching, but just because their is a bill drafted does not mean it will become law.


----------



## Ray

Vanilla said:


> There are crazy gun control and ammo bills drafted every single year. Have been for a long time. Almost all over the years never even see the light of a committee, let alone have a chance of passing.
> 
> It's always good to be watching, but just because their is a bill drafted does not mean it will become law.


With dems controlling everything and their willingness to just ram stuff through, times are different.


----------



## Vanilla

Are they really that different? Obama had the same control and while even being able to push through ObamaCare, he still couldn’t get any significant gun control. 

Again, I’m not saying bury your head in the sand. I say pay attention, educate yourself, and be involved. But I’m also a realist. I’m not prone to the popular political emotionalisms that rule our time. I’m much more concerned about real issues that we face than chasing political boogie men. But both sides have their boogie men, and they’ll never drop them because they wouldn’t be able to fundraise if they did.


----------



## toasty

I waited in line for almost 10 minutes to try to buy 50 rounds of 22lr in cal ranch while the cashier was doing background checks. I asked if I could just take my box of 50 to cash register and was told no, have to wait your turn and pay here. I left without the ammo and gave the manager a piece of my mind on the way out. He said they have to do that because people are stealing it. I am bothered by the scalpers, but I am equally ticked by stores limiting purchases to 1 box of 50 round or 1 box of 25 rounds of shotgun ammo. You can buy 1 case of 1600 22lr or 1 box of 50 rounds. Doesn't make any sense. They are just trying to increase store traffic. I am done, I will not be looking for ammo or reloading components in stores until things settle down. Not worth the time or energy to buy a little box that we will shoot in about 2 minutes.


----------



## RandomElk16

DallanC said:


> Ya'all do know there is a federal law being proposed that will implement a 50% increase in tax on ammo right? H.R. 5717
> 
> Lots of people stocking up beyond the "run" mentality just to save money down the road. Lots of mfgs are permanently raising prices due to increased costs of components.
> 
> https://www.internationalsportsman.com/2021-ammo-price-increases-federal-cci-speer-remington/
> 
> High ammo prices might very well be the norm now... forever.
> 
> -DallanC


It's amazing that America literally gained independence due to taxation and then you look at places like California with a massive overall tax, "sin" taxes, duplicated sales taxes everytime you sell a vehicle that already had sales tax paid on it, inheritance tax, capital gains tax.... hell they even use to tax your REFUND.

They impose these completely should-be-unconstitutional taxes at will now and we roll over. Ammo tax is a complete violation. But hey... Give the crown her money!


----------



## Critter

RandomElk16 said:


> It's amazing that America literally gained independence due to taxation and then you look at places like California with a massive overall tax, "sin" taxes, duplicated sales taxes everytime you sell a vehicle that already had sales tax paid on it, inheritance tax, capital gains tax.... hell they even use to tax your REFUND.
> 
> They impose these completely should-be-unconstitutional taxes at will now and we roll over. Ammo tax is a complete violation. But hey... Give the crown her money!


The problem way back in 1776 was taxation without representation.

The problem now is that we have taxation with representation.

Not much difference but we did elect the ones that are doing it to us now.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Vanilla said:


> There are crazy gun control and ammo bills drafted every single year..





Ray said:


> With dems controlling everything and their willingness to just ram stuff through, times are different.





Vanilla said:


> Are they really that different? .


Yes times are different. VERY different. Look at the larger picture. I'll refrain from saying anymore.


----------



## Ray

Finally got a couple boxes of 209 primers. After someone purchased their last six boxes last week, S&E changed their rules to one box per customer.
I honestly don’t mind, made it to where I was actually able to get a couple.


----------



## Vanilla

Lone_Hunter said:


> Yes times are different. VERY different. Look at the larger picture. I'll refrain from saying anymore.


If you refrain, you're not educating me. I feel like I am looking at the big picture. What am I missing?


----------



## Ray

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/democrats-assault-weapon-ban-new-gun-control-bill


----------



## Ray

Here's some 5.56 ammo for $15.99 more than I'm Willing to pay but if you're in a pinch.

https://www.kygunco.com/Product/Vie...e6zGz6Ptjp5SKgUIrWp1V4mg5WP4xfDldA8zU93f9HiKg


----------



## DallanC

Sheesh... we're coming up on price levels I might start selling stuff. Found 10 boxes of PMC 223 the other day in a corner. Could sell off enough stuff to buy a new gun 


-DallanC


----------



## Brettski7

Starting to see more primers being sold again on UGE instead of trading like I had been seeing. I guess people are trying to gouge while they still can since primers are starting to come back into the stores more often at regular prices. 

I got 400 CCI small rifle primers today at Smith and Edwards. They have a ton more. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Vanilla said:


> If you refrain, you're not educating me. I feel like I am looking at the big picture. What am I missing?


I'm really not looking to educate, only to raise awareness. Look at the overall political picture. Look at EVERYTHING they are doing. Look at what bills are being passed, look *closely *at what are in those bills. Look at some individual state reactions. Gun control is but one piece of the overall picture puzzle. Times are VERY different.


----------



## muleydeermaniac

The frustrating part for me is my son wants to start doing the muzzleloader hunts. I use old school muzzleloaders and he bought an inline and can't even find primers for it. I don't use the 209 in mine obviously, and looking on gun broker is a joke. I told him to be patient with it. My brother gave him a dozen so he can start sighting it in but that is all he could spare. Hell, I'd even trade a box of 270 rounds for primers for him. Or possibly some .22 rounds. Extremely frustrating for people that actually need the rounds or primers when you have someone with 10 boxes that they will never go through in their life!!!


----------



## bowgy

Just checked online the Lehi Cabela's show a limited stock of Triple 7 209 primers


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Just goes to show, always buy extra when you don't really need it when things are going well.


----------



## Critter

Lone_Hunter said:


> Just goes to show, always buy extra when you don't really need it when things are going well.


I always try to have at least a years supply of loading material. When I dip below that supply I will purchase more. But I got caught short this past year when everything started to disappear and it never got back in stock before the Presidential election. But because of my past practices I have enough to last through this shortage.

I told a lot of folks to start stocking up a year ago if they wanted ammo to hunt with last fall, they didn't stock up and they were begging for ammo last September and October. Usually these types of runs don't happen in the middle of a year like it did last year but a combination of the riots and Biden being elected will take it's toll on ammo and reloading supplies.

So it is now to the point that if you see it and you use it you better purchase it.


----------



## APD

muleydeermaniac said:


> The frustrating part for me is my son wants to start doing the muzzleloader hunts. I use old school muzzleloaders and he bought an inline and can't even find primers for it. I don't use the 209 in mine obviously, and looking on gun broker is a joke. I told him to be patient with it. My brother gave him a dozen so he can start sighting it in but that is all he could spare. Hell, I'd even trade a box of 270 rounds for primers for him. Or possibly some .22 rounds. Extremely frustrating for people that actually need the rounds or primers when you have someone with 10 boxes that they will never go through in their life!!!


I have 50 new 3.5" Cheddite hulls that are primed with 209s. I'd let the bunch go for $10 if you want to decap them.


----------



## Wasatch

muleydeermaniac said:


> The frustrating part for me is my son wants to start doing the muzzleloader hunts. I use old school muzzleloaders and he bought an inline and can't even find primers for it. I don't use the 209 in mine obviously, and looking on gun broker is a joke. I told him to be patient with it. My brother gave him a dozen so he can start sighting it in but that is all he could spare. Hell, I'd even trade a box of 270 rounds for primers for him. Or possibly some .22 rounds. Extremely frustrating for people that actually need the rounds or primers when you have someone with 10 boxes that they will never go through in their life!!!


I have a new unopened package of Winchester Triple 7 209 primers that I'm willing to sell or trade if you'd like. Heck, I'd even just give them to you if it would help you guys out. They're just sitting here taking up space and I'll never use them. Let me know if you want them and we can arrange something.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Critter said:


> Usually these types of runs don't happen in the middle of a year like it did last year but a combination of the riots and Biden being elected will take it's toll on ammo and reloading supplies.
> 
> So it is now to the point that if you see it and you use it you better purchase it.


 It really has been the perfect storm as far as anything gun related goes. Between covid crazyiness, riots, defund the police, a lot of newfound gun owners, more political turmoil, and a 1 party takeover about to cram major league gun control up all our collective keisters, you couldn't have a more "perfect storm".

IF things ever return to normal, it wont be for several years. Im guessing at least five.


----------



## Critter

I'm saying the summer of 2022 is when most items will be back in stock. 

A lot of stock is back now and would stay on the shelves but there are still those who think that they need to buy everything that they see even if they don't need it. You can see it in the post from members here and elsewhere.


----------



## Brettski7

bowgy said:


> Just checked online the Lehi Cabela's show a limited stock of Triple 7 209 primers


Have been seeing it at CALs also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

Anybody need HP-38? Same stuff as W231. I have way to much to ever use up. That stuff was in stock at Cabelas website for most of the summer. I kept ordering a can here and there... then forgot how much I had, and ordered some more. 

7000 gr per can, 3.5 gr per load... 2000 rounds per bottle. :shock: My great grand kids will probably be shooting it 30 years from now.

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork

I guess it is just me but I picked up what I thought was more than enough back when you could get it. And now I see no reason to shoot it all up.

In reality how many rounds are needed to hunt? How many to maintain proficiency? Check your zero?

If you really are in to shooting then it is crazy to not have stockpiled what you want to shoot long term. I understand that people need to practice ,but 99% is just that. I just don't know many people who shoot a lot who don't already have serious reserves.


----------



## Brettski7

Have 400 CCI small rifle primers and 200 CCI large rifle primers I’d trade for large rifle mag primers. May even throw in 100 small pistol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven

Brettski7 said:


> Have 400 CCI small rifle primers and 200 CCI large rifle primers I'd trade for large rifle mag primers. May even throw in 100 small pistol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have some remington 9 1/2 magnum large rifle primers that I would trade. If interested send me a pm.


----------



## MrShane

I’m hoping it won’t take as long to get shelves stocked up as we fear, I’m seeing stuff back on the shelves weekly now.
I bought 7MM ammo at Scheels last week and .270 was also there.
A few days ago I bought .22LR at Cal Ranch, there were dozens of boxes of different brands.
Companies/stock holders are very greedy, they want to make as much for us sheeple to buy as we possibly can.


----------



## ridgetop

Critter said:


> I'm saying the summer of 2022 is when most items will be back in stock.
> 
> A lot of stock is back now and would stay on the shelves but there are still those who think that they need to buy everything that they see even if they don't need it. You can see it in the post from members here and elsewhere.


People can be such idiots sometimes.


----------



## toasty

ridgetop said:


> People can be such idiots sometimes.


Hey Ridge, Did you ever purchase that 6.5prc? If you did, how are you finding ammo and reloading components for it?


----------



## Ray

Pricing seems fair

https://greenacressporting.com/prod...147-gr-extremely-low-drag-match-20-round-box/


----------



## bowgy

Ray said:


> Pricing seems fair
> 
> https://greenacressporting.com/prod...147-gr-extremely-low-drag-match-20-round-box/


Wow, 36 cents a round for .22 LR, if you can find someone to pay me that much I could probably scrape up about 20,000 rounds.


----------



## DallanC

Alot of liberals think "100" rounds is alot... they'd melt down if they saw this discussion and people with 10's of thousands of rounds 

-DallanC


----------



## Critter

A couple of years ago I had a plumber come in to do some work on my boiler just off of my reloading room that you have to go through to get to it. When he looked at the shelves he asked me how much ammo that I go through each year. I told him that what he was looking at would be gone by that fall. There was close to 5,000 rounds of pistol and rifle ammo that he could see that I had loaded up that previous winter. I can just imagine what he would of said if he would of been able to look into the closet in that room.


----------



## bowgy

With the price of ammo it might be wise to take your guns out of the safe to put your ammo in.

Or buy another safe.


----------



## Brettski7

bowgy said:


> With the price of ammo it might be wise to take your guns out of the safe to put your ammo in.
> 
> Or buy another safe.


Actually guns are pretty valuable right now also. Especially AR type. A buddy of mine sold one of his cheap ARs for double what he paid not too long ago.

Handguns are pretty valuable also. He traded a Hellcat for a custom built 300blk pistol that I know cost more than the Hellcat. I don't know how he gets the deals he does. That dude is lucky.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taskswap

Maybe it depends on the gun? I figured with the high prices on ammo and guns these days I'd tried to sell my Browning A-Bolt Long Range Stalker in 30-06, plus like 12 boxes of ammo for it. I got a few offers but nothing serious and nothing I'd consider worth selling for.


----------



## DallanC

There are stripped lowers now selling in the $350 range. Thats more than I paid for my beater plinker AR15 (the stuff we burn cheap steel case Wolf etc etc). 

Back during the low point after the last run, I bought a 4 or 5 stripped lowers on sale from Palmetto for $29 each. I loved it when I got them and saw they were sequential serial #'s. Gave one to son for Christmas, one to wife... saving the rest for grand-kids.


-DallanC


----------



## Brettski7

taskswap said:


> Maybe it depends on the gun? I figured with the high prices on ammo and guns these days I'd tried to sell my Browning A-Bolt Long Range Stalker in 30-06, plus like 12 boxes of ammo for it. I got a few offers but nothing serious and nothing I'd consider worth selling for.


Yea it definitely depends on the gun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7

DallanC said:


> There are stripped lowers now selling in the $350 range. Thats more than I paid for my beater plinker AR15 (the stuff we burn cheap steel case Wolf etc etc).
> 
> Back during the low point after the last run, I bought a 4 or 5 stripped lowers on sale from Palmetto for $29 each. I loved it when I got them and saw they were sequential serial #'s. Gave one to son for Christmas, one to wife... saving the rest for grand-kids.
> 
> -DallanC


I got a few also over the last few months when they come up. Took a while at first as nothing was available for a long time. Now I got an upper I need to get rid of.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter

DallanC said:


> Alot of liberals think "100" rounds is alot... they'd melt down if they saw this discussion and people with 10's of thousands of rounds
> 
> -DallanC


A lot of liberals, or people uniformed in general seem to think that each individual round is instant death missile. While shotplacement can make that true: What doesn't seem to occur is target practice, missing your intended target under stress, and it can actually take several rounds to put someone or something down. _Especially _handgun rounds.



bowgy said:


> With the price of ammo it might be wise to take your guns out of the safe to put your ammo in.
> 
> Or buy another safe.


Personally, i never leave my ammo cans in the open. All are "disguised" so to speak, and not in plain sight. Just in case I get a burgler, why make things easier?



DallanC said:


> There are stripped lowers now selling in the $350 range. Thats more than I paid for my beater plinker AR15 (the stuff we burn cheap steel case Wolf etc etc).


I think even 80% lowers have been selling like hotcakes, though I could be mistaken. Anything AR related is probably worth a lot right now. Over the last year, instead of buying a new AR, ive been buying parts to keep what I have running in case of breakage. Gas tubes, buffer springs, gas rings, trigger groups, extra bolt, that kind of thing.


----------



## Ray

Stripped lower for $69

https://thecastlearms.com/product-details?id=3305407


----------



## Brettski7

Get it while available.

https://www.aeroprecisionusa.com/sale/blemished

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Lad

Went to Scheels for the 1st time today. Was able to pick up a couple of boxes of #6 20 gauge .


----------



## Brettski7

I’m about to buy a 6.8 Western as there is no issue finding ammo for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray

Can’t find duck loads anywhere.


----------



## ridgetop

toasty said:


> Hey Ridge, Did you ever purchase that 6.5prc? If you did, how are you finding ammo and reloading components for it?


No I never did. I decided to wait for more left handed options to come out. I almost pulled the trigger on a 6.5 creedmore.


----------



## DallanC

Ray said:


> Can’t find duck loads anywhere.


Seasonal runs. They finished the manufacturing run on Turkey ammo a few months ago and now with what we're seeing in stores, they are cranking out skeet and upland game loads. They'll will probably switch over to waterfowl steel ammo a couple months before the seasons start.

-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Looks like its about to shift into 5th gear. News i'm seeing gives the impression that the party of big government is pushing for immediate action while the bodies are still warm. Never let a good crises go to waste is their motto, and their certainly following it. They are literally in a senate meeting at this very minute.


----------



## Vanilla

It would certainly help if right wing whackos would stop going around shooting up public places. Yeah, that would be great if we could get that to happen.


----------



## Ray

Lone_Hunter said:


> Looks like its about to shift into 5th gear. News i'm seeing gives the impression that the party of big government is pushing for immediate action while the bodies are still warm. Never let a good crises go to waste is their motto, and their certainly following it. They are literally in a senate meeting at this very minute.











Biden calls on Senate to pass gun control measures 'immediately' after Boulder shooting


President Biden on Tuesday implored the Senate to pass new gun control measures in the wake of a mass shooting that left 10 dead in Boulder, Colorado, this week.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Critter

It is starting to sound like he wasn't a right wing wacko, with the shooter being from Arvada i is anyone's guess. The latest that I have heard is that he had a mental illness. 

It will be interesting when all the facts come out. But the sad thing is with all the liberals screaming for more restrictions or bans on firearms before the facts come out. 

They always rant on the "black rifles" but sooner or later one of these type will walk into somewhere with a pump action shotgun and then shotguns will be next on their list.


----------



## bowgy

Ahmad Al Aliwi Alissa doesn't quite fit the name of a right wing wacko, but the investigation isn't over.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Now hearing Syrian immigrant. I'll try and act shocked if true.


----------



## Critter

I too have heard that he came from Syria with his parents and that he has spent most of his life here in the US.

I haven't heard of his actual citizenship yet


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Oh the rant I could make right now. It would make a couple heads explode. Trying to stay on topic..... most likely mass infringement is on the way, and it's going to send EVERYTHING gun related into ludicrous speed. Hope you all have what you need, cause theres a very good chance your not getting anymore; at the very least, for a very, very long time.


----------



## DallanC

Gunnies has pmags... just say'n. Probably wont have them for too much longer thou' lol.

-DallanC


----------



## Ray

Magpul PMAG 30 AR/M4 GEN M3 MOE, 5.56x45 Magazine - BLK


PMAG 30 AR/M4 GEN M3, 5.56x45 Magazine




www.righttobear.com


----------



## Ray

Magpul PMAG 30 Round Magazine GEN 2 MOE 5.56x45 - MAG571-BLK


Brand: Magpul Model: PMAG 30Caliber: 5.56x45Platform: AR-15/M4/M16Capacity: 30 **NOT COMPATIBLE WITH SA80 & HK416 or similar platforms**




palmettostatearmory.com


----------



## Ray

Anderson Manufacturing -- Stripped Lower Receiver No-Logo


<p>The AM-15 Stripped Lower Receiver is American made with superior quality for less! Anderson lower Receivers are CNC machined from a high-strength, 7075 T6 aluminum forging for reliable performance and outstanding durability. Machined to Military Specifications & Standards and marked...




thecastlearms.com


----------



## DallanC

Scheels has pmags currently in stock too.

-DallanC


----------



## Brettski7

PMAGS are everywhere right now. There isn’t a gun store I can walk into and not see them. I need to start buying some for my 300blk and 6mm arc though. 

Good thing I got all my parts ordered already for both builds. There is only one thing I’m currently worried about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7

Ray said:


> Magpul PMAG 30 AR/M4 GEN M3 MOE, 5.56x45 Magazine - BLK
> 
> 
> PMAG 30 AR/M4 GEN M3, 5.56x45 Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.righttobear.com


Sent you PM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

Brettski7 said:


> PMAGS are everywhere right now. There isn’t a gun store I can walk into and not see them. I need to start buying some for my 300blk and 6mm arc though.


Other than gunnies, I havent seen them in stock anywhere I've been in quite a while. None at Cabelas or Sportsmans, Cal-Ranch etc.

-DallanC


----------



## Brettski7

DallanC said:


> Other than gunnies, I havent seen them in stock anywhere I've been in quite a while. None at Cabelas or Sportsmans, Cal-Ranch etc.
> 
> -DallanC


I must be looking at the wrong thing. I see them at Sportsmans, CAL, Smith and Edwards, tons at Gallenson’s, Impact Guns. But I could be wrong. I’ll look again tomorrow when I check it out again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

You can all focus on the most recent event to ignore the problem I pointed out, but my statement remains, and remains true. This isn’t rocket science or even a hot take on my part.


----------



## Bax*

I’m sure mags will see a run any moment now. Better pick em up while you can.


----------



## Brettski7

Bax* said:


> I’m sure mags will see a run any moment now. Better pick em up while you can.


Actually bought some tonight. Just need to find some more ammo to fill them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Vanilla said:


> It would certainly help if right wing whackos would stop going around shooting up public places. Yeah, that would be great if we could get that to happen.












Next time, wait until all the facts are known.


----------



## Vanilla

Which facts?

Are you telling me many of our recent shootings the last couple years have not been right wing whackos?


----------



## Critter

I don't believe that this person was a right or even a left wing wacko. 

He was just a wacko.


----------



## Vanilla

“THIS” person. My post was never about one incident. I’ll keep trying to repeat that. Anyone who wants to ignore it can elect to do so, but if you do, don’t put it on me.


----------



## paddler

Vanilla said:


> “THIS” person. My post was never about one incident. I’ll keep trying to repeat that. Anyone who wants to ignore it can elect to do so, but if you do, don’t put it on me.


Are you saying these shootings were politically motivated? I don't see it.


----------



## Brettski7

Before we derail further with more dumb, completely irrelevant, and completely false statements....


I correct my previous post on pmags. Went to CAL today and didn’t see any but then again I didn’t see where there would have been any. This is only speaking in terms of Magpul PMAGS. They do have other brand polymer mags (PMAGS) though and plenty of them. Will check Sportsmans and S&E soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray

paddler said:


> Are you saying these shootings were politically motivated? I don't see it.


This^^^
Let’s refrain from turning it into something it isn’t. It’s sick people, plain and simple. Stop contributing to the divide in our country


----------



## Brettski7

Ray said:


> This^^^
> Let’s refrain from turning it into something it isn’t. It’s sick people, plain and simple. Stop contributing to the divide in our country


Exactly. Now let’s find some more ammo for everyone and help each other out.

Speaking of, I got some duck loads for you that I probably won’t use if you want them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray

Brettski7 said:


> Exactly. Now let’s find some more ammo for everyone and help each other out.
> 
> Speaking of, I got some duck loads for you that I probably won’t use if you want them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i would gladly pick them up! What shot size are they and how much do you want?


----------



## Brettski7

Ray said:


> i would gladly pick them up! What shot size are they and how much do you want?


I’ll send you a PM I get a chance to look through them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

LMAO... very clever.






-DallanC


----------



## Bax*

Necessity is the mother of all invention.
Reminds me of the .22lr swaging technique to make 55gr .223 projectiles


----------



## DallanC

Irish Lad said:


> Went to Scheels for the 1st time today. Was able to pick up a couple of boxes of #6 20 gauge .


Holy Chit... I stopped off there last night, they do have 20GA #6 ... $20 a box. Its really nice ammo, 1350fps copper plated #6s, but good grief... $20???

Lots of oddball 12GA there too. #2's, #4's, #5s etc. Surprising amount of 12GA buckshot.

-DallanC


----------



## Irish Lad

DallanC said:


> Holy Chit... I stopped off there last night, they do have 20GA #6 ... $20 a box. Its really nice ammo, 1350fps copper plated #6s, but good grief... $20???
> 
> Lots of oddball 12GA there too. #2's, #4's, #5s etc. Surprising amount of 12GA buckshot.
> 
> -DallanC


That's why I only bought 2. I'm okay for 20 gauge now. Hopefully 12 gauge steel duck loads show up this summer.


----------



## MrShane

I’m just about finished with shooting a 12 gauge entirely (except clay sports) as my waterfowling techniques have changed as I grow older and have quite a bit of 12 steel I will most likely never use.
I would be willing to trade 2.75” steel 3’s, 4’s and 3” BB,2’s towards 20 gauge 2.75” steel 4’s.
I am not interested in any 20 gauge 3” loads.
If you are interested in trading let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Don't limit yourself to just PMags. Aluminum and stainless steel mags work OK too. Sometimes if you go straight to the manufacturer, you'll get a better deal. (no tax, free shipping), and they might be in stock whereas vendors will be out of stock.

Frankly, I started buying parts in the summer, and made my last magazine purchase sometime around the so called "election". Seems like no matter what it is these days, you need to be thinking about it 3 months in advance if you want to get whatever it is your thinking about.


----------



## Brettski7

Checked out Sportsmans, Smith and Edwards, and impact guns today. Tons of PMAGS but less than I have been seeing so it’s starting to take some effect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Lad

MrShane said:


> I’m just about finished with shooting a 12 gauge entirely (except clay sports) as my waterfowling techniques have changed as I grow older and have quite a bit of 12 steel I will most likely never use.
> I would be willing to trade 2.75” steel 3’s, 4’s and 3” BB,2’s towards 20 gauge 2.75” steel 4’s.
> I am not interested in any 20 gauge 3” loads.
> If you are interested in trading let me know.
> Thanks.


Thanks for the offer, but I don't have any steel 20 gauge.


----------



## Brettski7

There is a ton of powder at Smith and Edwards in West Jordan. I just grabbed 4 lbs. A bunch of different kinds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Lad

Finally found some duck loads. Got 4 boxes of 3" Federal #4 at Scheels. $12.99 a box.


----------



## MrShane

Excellent, your patience has been rewarded.
Now if we can just get everyone to not buy a single round from the KSL pieces of crap trying to make 300% markup.
Those pieces of crap can rot in a pile of spent primers.


----------



## Ray

If you’re in a pinch 





__





This product is no longer in-stock and has been unpublished from our website. Sorry for the inconvenience! - Red River Reloading & Outdoors







redriverreloading.com


----------



## Vanilla

Sportsmans had more rifle ammo this week than they’ve had in months. It still wasn’t a lot, but it was an increase. Several calibers I have not seen in months had at least a small supply. I picked up some 7mm in Barnes, which is what I’ve been hoping to get to make shooting at the range less stressful for how long it would need to last.


----------



## Brettski7

Saw 3000 CCI large rifle primers today at a local gun store in Salt Lake. Almost grabbed them but I don’t have a caliber to use them for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full

I never thought I would go stand in line for ammo...
But I went to Sportsman's this morning because my Dad wants some ammo(he is 87, don't know what he will do with it !!). I got there 15 minutes early and was surprised the amount of people in line. I ended up about 2/3 the way towards the back. Was surprised how smooth it went. They actually had some stuff. I got him some .380 for dad and some .45 auto for a buddy of mine. They had lots of 9. 
Wasn't as bad of an experience as I expected.


----------



## bowgy

2full said:


> I never thought I would go stand in line for ammo...
> But I went to Sportsman's this morning because my Dad wants some ammo(he is 87, don't know what he will do with it !!). I got there 15 minutes early and was surprised the amount of people in line. I ended up about 2/3 the way towards the back. Was surprised how smooth it went. They actually had some stuff. I got him some .380 for dad and some .45 auto for a buddy of mine. They had lots of 9.
> Wasn't as bad of an experience as I expected.


I saw the line on my way to work and was wondering if it was for an ammo shipment.

Glad I don't need anything.

I was going to send my sister a few hundred rounds of 22lr she was wanting to shoot my dad's 22 that she inherited and couldn't find any, she lives in Colorado, UPS wanted $21 to ship it and I thought she could wait till some comes in stock.


----------



## backcountry

I've been shopping for sporting goods in person for the first time since last spring so I just saw the ammo situation for the first time. The place looked gutted when I was in there last 😳

Our national supply chain situation is nuts across the board. Wild stuff.


----------



## DallanC

Back after the last big run on ammo after the Sandy Ridge shooting... Cabelas announced they had 22lr in stock for the first XXX customers, limit 1000 rounds per customer. I went out to get in line at 6:30am... the line was already from the doors north and halfway down the sidewalk to the east... WHEN I GOT THERE. By the time the doors opened, the line was from the NE loading dock, halfway north along that retaining wall. It was insane.

They sold out of the Winchester 1000 packs by the time I got in, they gave me 2x of Blazer 500 packs. Craptastic ammo, I ended up selling one brick to a co-worker for what i paid for it... burned the other in guns I had to clean every 150 rounds.

The best part though was a guy behind me making the comment "around the world people wait in lines to get food, only in America do we wait in lines for ammunition" LOL!

It was waiting in that cold line before the sun came up I made the decision that when ammo came back in stock, I'd buy a case. I ended up later buying 2 cases. 

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy

DallanC said:


> Back after the last big run on ammo after the Sandy Ridge shooting... Cabelas announced they had 22lr in stock for the first XXX customers, limit 1000 rounds per customer. I went out to get in line at 6:30am... the line was already from the doors north and halfway down the sidewalk to the east... WHEN I GOT THERE. By the time the doors opened, the line was from the NE loading dock, halfway north along that retaining wall. It was insane.
> 
> They sold out of the Winchester 1000 packs by the time I got in, they gave me 2x of Blazer 500 packs*. Craptastic ammo,* I ended up selling one brick to a co-worker for what i paid for it... burned the other in guns I had to clean every 150 rounds.
> 
> The best part though was a guy behind me making the comment "around the world people wait in lines to get food, only in America do we wait in lines for ammunition" LOL!
> 
> It was waiting in that cold line before the sun came up I made the decision that when ammo came back in stock, I'd buy a case. I ended up later buying 2 cases.
> 
> -DallanC


Ha, that made me laugh, Craptastic ammo, best quote of the day to DallanC


----------



## Gordon

DallanC said:


> It was waiting in that cold line before the sun came up I made the decision that when ammo came back in stock, I'd buy a case. I ended up later buying 2 cases.


Yeah I made sure I had plenty of rifle and pistol ammo when I could get it. I never in my wildest dreams thought bird loads would be in demand like they are. Slugs and buck shot? Sure. But grouse and chukar loads???? Crazy. I can probably hunt for 3 or 4 seasons with what I have so I am not too worried yet. But I won't let the family shoot clays every month like we normally do in the summers until I feel good about replacing what we shoot.


----------



## 2full

I didn't need anything, but my Dad wanted some.
When we moved him from Mt. Pleasant to St George last year the only thing that came up missing was a big box of ammo....... surprised.....not.
So he was driving me crazy to find him some .380 and .32 auto. Got the .380.
I stocked up when Obama got elected in 08.
I saw the writing on the wall. 

I stopped and talked to Rick at Cal Ranch on Monday and he had some 250 count .22's. 
But they were $20 a box. That's nuts !!


----------



## Irish Lad

Between Scheels, Walmart and Sportsman's Warehouse I was finally able to get enough steel and lead shotgun shells for this year's upland and waterfowl season . It was alot of visits to get it done, but I didn't have to over pay.


----------



## Vanilla

Went up this morning and Al’s in Orem has quite a bit of 9mm and 223. Saw some 308 as well. Decent amount of clay pigeon rounds in 20 and 12 too. Not much in hunting rounds, mostly odd ball calibers.

If you need 308 hunting rounds, Sportsman’s in Provo has you covered. At least they did yesterday. At least 10 different options to choose from.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

According to these guys, cost of ammo will never go back down to what it was.


----------



## Irish Lad

Lots of ammo at Sportsmans Warehouse in cedar today. Picked up 2 boxes 12 gauge.


----------



## Vanilla

Thanks for the heads up. Down that way for work today and stopped in and got some shells for pheasants I’ve been wanting but never saw anywhere.


----------



## 2full

I picked up a couple of boxes there today, in fact about an hour ago. Shotgun ammo is the only thing I'm not real well stocked up on.


----------



## Irish Lad

Vanilla said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Down that way for work today and stopped in and got some shells for pheasants I’ve been wanting but never saw anywhere.



You're welcome. I went back today and got 2 more boxes of 12 gauge. Still lots on the shelves. I was surprised. I went over to cal-ranch and got a box of 20 gauge. They have a limit of 1 box.


----------



## 2full

The only problem I had when I bought yesterday was it was all 7 1/2 or 8 shot. I use 6 shot a lot more than 8 shot. But I did buy a couple just to have.


----------



## Irish Lad

Finally found some #6 12 gauge. Got the last 2 boxes at the cedar Walmart. More than enough for this year pheasants.


----------



## DallanC

I had a heck of a time finding #6's... I chose the nuclear option, they arrived just this past Saturday. I'm good forever for grouse loads. I already have some really nice #5s for ringnecks 

Price jumped on these just after they shipped out.










-DallanC


----------



## Irish Lad

DallanC said:


> I had a heck of a time finding #6's... I chose the nuclear option, they arrived just this past Saturday. I'm good forever for grouse loads. I already have some really nice #5s for ringnecks
> 
> Price jumped on these just after they shipped out.
> 
> View attachment 148633
> 
> 
> -DallanC


That's the same kind I got.


----------



## rtockstein

I'm working on becoming market and govt independent. I just need a flinter and lifetime supply of lead!


----------



## DallanC

Irish Lad said:


> That's the same kind I got.


How much did they cost there? I decided to get a case at $13 a box when I saw a 10 round box of #6's at Cabelas for $20 ... seriously, $20 for 10 rounds.

-DallanC


----------



## Irish Lad

$10 a box.


----------



## Vanilla

It’s been interesting to see which calibers have hit the shelves. Over the last year I’ve built up a decent stock for my 7mm. I just hope it likes the 140 TTSX! (It did like the 150 I’ve shot previously) 

Still hardly any 338 win mag to be seen anywhere. Good thing I didn’t draw my bison tag! Truth be told, I’d probably have been okay as that gun shoots straight and I wouldn’t need to burn too much at the range.

I’ve picked up pheasant loads.

I’m good to go this fall. 2022 I’ve got no worries. If this shortage extends into 2023? I’ll still be hunting without any issue, but heaven help us all!


----------



## flyfisher20

I happened to be at the Scheels in Colorado springs and the shelves were chucked full of ammo............... In certain calibers that is (9mm, 40, 10mm, 223, 308, 300 WinMag, and decent selection of shotgun shells).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShane

Isn’t it crazy how both Scheels and Sportsmans Warehouse has removed the 6.5CM sku sticker like it never existed.
Maybe it was only the SW in SJ and the Scheels in Sandy that did this.
I dunno.


----------



## DallanC

The 6.5 CM crowd is going to have buyers remorse when they look up and compare with the new 6.8 Western ballistics. 60% more energy at 500 yards? Yes please... 

-DallanC


----------



## brisket

It seems there isn’t a box of 20 gauge steel shot in SL or Utah counties in stock anywhere.


----------



## brisket

DallanC said:


> The 6.5 CM crowd is going to have buyers remorse when they look up and compare with the new 6.8 Western ballistics. 60% more energy at 500 yards? Yes please...
> 
> -DallanC


Agreed. So far I’m enjoying my new 6.8 Western. Hopefully I’ll get to see how it performs on a elk in a few weeks.

I did find another ammo option for it made by Winchester today. I think I’ll pick up a box and see how it shoots, I like the copper bullets.


----------



## DallanC

Seems we're maybe 2 more years out from a return to normal. Informative:






-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla

The only gun owners that haven’t been negatively impacted by the ammo shortage are 6.8 Western owners!

I could have purchased thousands upon thousands of 6.8 Western rounds in factory ammo over the last year.


----------



## APD

brisket said:


> It seems there isn’t a box of 20 gauge steel shot in SL or Utah counties in stock anywhere.


Add Davis county to that list too. 

Good news if your that guy that still has a 10 gauge. Scheels is all stocked for your armageddon. And there's even something for the little 28 gauge crowd too.


----------



## MrShane

Vanilla said:


> The only gun owners that haven’t been negatively impacted by the ammo shortage are 6.8 Western owners!
> 
> I could have purchased thousands upon thousands of 6.8 Western rounds in factory ammo over the last year.


And 28 gauge shotgun shooters.


----------



## JerryH

MrShane said:


> And 28 gauge shotgun shooters.


Shane 
Scheels had some 28 shells last week.


----------



## MrShane

Thanks Jerry.
I am also finding them quite often at Walmart.


----------



## Vanilla

JerryH said:


> Shane
> Scheels had some 28 shells last week.


I only saw 10 gauge today, but admittedly was not there for shotgun shells so didn’t look super close.

If anyone needs 6mm creed or 308, lots of places have you ready to roll!


----------



## Ray

The Walmart in SJ has a ton of .22


----------



## APD

Ray said:


> The Walmart in SJ has a ton of .22


What's the going rate per round these days?


----------



## Ray

Not sure, honestly. I have thousands of rounds of it, so I didn’t even check the price


----------



## MrShane

They are right around .06/each, including tax.


----------



## APD

MrShane said:


> They are right around .06/each, including tax.


That's not bad. That good even after the last ammo shortage. If I was off work tomorrow I'd head over there and pick some up. I'm not sure if the Walmart near me in midvale even sells ammo anymore.


----------



## MrShane

I agree.
They are little boxes of Federal .22’s and are about $18.59 box or something very close to that.
Oops, I think the price is closer to .065 cents/round.


----------



## DallanC

Federal Bulk packs? I really like those, they run well in all my guns. I bought a case when the last run wound down and they got so plentiful they were even on sale.

-DallanC


----------



## Ray

APD, I can go grab a couple boxes for ya if you want, if you can’t make it out


----------



## TheOtherJeff

APD said:


> That's not bad. That good even after the last ammo shortage. If I was off work tomorrow I'd head over there and pick some up. I'm not sure if the Walmart near me in midvale even sells ammo anymore.


I was over there today. They don't have much but had about 8 325-round boxes of Federal Automatch for about $22 each and a few 300-round boxes of Winchester Super X for about $40.


----------



## APD

Ray said:


> APD, I can go grab a couple boxes for ya if you want, if you can’t make it out


Thanks for the offer but I can wait a bit longer. I still have a good box but by next summer the kids will have gone through it. It makes great training ammo for my 12 year old who's just getting started with his deer hunt this season. 

I'm hopeful that the mfgs will catch up before my kid graduates high school.


----------



## MrShane

Dallan,
They are the Federal Automatch 325 packs.
Some Walmarts are $18.99/box, other Walmarts are $22’ish/box.
Weird.


----------



## hondodawg

TheOtherJeff said:


> I was over there today. They don't have much but had about 8 325-round boxes of Federal Automatch for about $22 each and a few 300-round boxes of Winchester Super X for about $40.


They were the auto match. $21.97 box. Only one box left this morning. The guy in front of me bought 7 boxes. They have more of the expensive winchester 22lr classic boxes for more money and less rounds. I ended up buying 3 boxes of 12ga heavy game 6 shot. Not sure if it’ll work on pen raised pheasants in a couple of weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

Ah, the non-plated lead rounds. Yea, no thanks.

-DallanC


----------



## Ray

Whatcha after, DallanC? I have some bull .22 I’ll sale ya, won’t mark it up
Either


----------



## DallanC

LOL... no sorry, I do not need any 22lr. Last time I bought 22lr wasn't very long ago and I bought two cases... on top of the 6000 or so rounds I already had. My grandkids will still be shooting my supply long after I'm dead.

I'm happy for others that stuff is showing back up in stock. The Federal's shown above showed up in stock first after the last run on ammo was winding down. I take this as a good sign. 

-DallanC


----------

